# How much to build up exercise at a time?



## Lucyr (Nov 12, 2022)

I really enjoyed my first swim in a long time today and got the bug to go back and rebuild to my previous swimming level. I don’t know if that’s possible with M.E but would like to build up as much as is realistic. 

How do you build up exercise - e.g. what do you focus on? I could focus on practicing and improving my technique, or increasing the number of lengths (but by how much at a time), or reducing the rest between lengths… not sure whether to pick one or whether I am supposed to focus on them all, or whether it’s just about going and it’s not something you need to think about. I like having something to aim for and focus on during the swim though.


----------



## travellor (Nov 12, 2022)

Burning calories for me.
So, personally, movement rather than technique.
As to how much?
Slightly more than I'm comfortable with.

I'm not swimming, but more gym.
I certainly do not recommend my methodology, as I always tried to triple my  resting heart rate, then drop back to double.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 12, 2022)

travellor said:


> Burning calories for me.
> So, personally, movement rather than technique.
> As to how much?
> Slightly more than I'm comfortable with.
> ...


Yes, my aim is to burn calories too, and improve general fitness / swimming relaxes me. But, I don’t want to injure myself building up the swimming which i think could be a risk if I’m doing it with bad technique, so I need to work on that too.


----------



## travellor (Nov 12, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> Yes, my aim is to burn calories too, and improve general fitness / swimming relaxes me. But, I don’t want to injure myself building up the swimming which i think could be a risk if I’m doing it with bad technique, so I need to work on that too.



I'll never win on technique.
But, I know if I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Nov 14, 2022)

I've been doing a similar build up, but with running.  I'm no expert but the advice that I've seen for that indicates a gradual increase - a 10% increase per week.  The other thing is to ensure that you allow for recovery time - when your body is actually getting used to the stresses you're putting on it.  For that I spent a good while doing one day on, one day off before recently moving up to four days per week.

Technique is certainly important as well.  Lots of youtube videos about that for running - the same for swimming?  This bunch I've found good for running https://www.youtube.com/c/gtn  Suspect for swimming they'll be focusing on front crawl so not sure if that's what you're looking at.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 14, 2022)

Rob Oldfield said:


> I've been doing a similar build up, but with running.  I'm no expert but the advice that I've seen for that indicates a gradual increase - a 10% increase per week.  The other thing is to ensure that you allow for recovery time - when your body is actually getting used to the stresses you're putting on it.  For that I spent a good while doing one day on, one day off before recently moving up to four days per week.
> 
> Technique is certainly important as well.  Lots of youtube videos about that for running - the same for swimming?  This bunch I've found good for running https://www.youtube.com/c/gtn  Suspect for swimming they'll be focusing on front crawl so not sure if that's what you're looking at.


Thanks, I have a good idea of the technique needed as I can spot where I’m going wrong. I watched YouTube videos and good lane swimmers last time I was learning, it’s just putting it into action that takes practice. 

I did 20 lengths last time so 10% increase would be aiming for 22 next time, so going a bit further with a better technique. Recovery time is plenty as only able to go on weekends at the moment.


----------



## MrPixels (Nov 29, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> I really enjoyed my first swim in a long time today and got the bug to go back and rebuild to my previous swimming level. I don’t know if that’s possible with M.E but would like to build up as much as is realistic.
> 
> How do you build up exercise - e.g. what do you focus on? I could focus on practicing and improving my technique, or increasing the number of lengths (but by how much at a time), or reducing the rest between lengths… not sure whether to pick one or whether I am supposed to focus on them all, or whether it’s just about going and it’s not something you need to think about. I like having something to aim for and focus on during the swim though.


I swam 6 days a week at my local lido, it opens from Spring through too September. At the start of the season I start with a target number of lengths, maybe 6-8 and then aimed to increase that by another two lengths at every visit. I did regularly get to a point where I was swimming 1K most days as the season progressed.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 29, 2022)

MrPixels said:


> I swam 6 days a week at my local lido, it opens from Spring through too September. At the start of the season I start with a target number of lengths, maybe 6-8 and then aimed to increase that by another two lengths at every visit. I did regularly get to a point where I was swimming 1K most days as the season progressed.


That sounds great progress. I haven’t been able to go for a couple of weeks as I was unwell and then the swimming pool had a fire. Hoping to go this weekend.


----------



## MrPixels (Nov 30, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> That sounds great progress. I haven’t been able to go for a couple of weeks as I was unwell and then the swimming pool had a fire. Hoping to go this weekend.


It was hard work for sure... Back in 2017 I could swim lengths breastroke, but could only manage half a length front crawl. Then I discovered backstroke was my strongest stroke.


----------

